# Between Brisbane and Gold Coast on 31/10/07



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I finish work at 5am on Wednesday and should be heading down towards the Gold Coast by about 5.30am and arrive at around 6.15am. I would love to try out Hinze as I have not had the Yak in Freshwater yet.

The only problem is I have no idea of what to target and how to get them, If someone is planning to be at the dam, send me a PM and we might be able to meet.

Other options is Currumbin or Broadwater as the low tide id around 8.30am (i Think)


----------

